# Como medir el consumo electrico de diversos dispositivos



## oskrv (Nov 7, 2010)

Hola compañeros foreros, soy nuevo por aca posteando, estoy interesado en temas relacionados con la electronica, soy nuevo en el tema tambien.

El punto es que estaba intentando ver como medir el consumo electrico de diversos aparatos por ejemplo de un CPU (El cual usa un voltaje de entrada de alrededor de 110v) asi como de por ejemplo algun motor electrico que funcione con una pila de 1.5v.

¿Como puedo medir estos consumos?, en funcion del tiempo durante el cual los "aparatos consumidores" esten encendidos, este consumo me imagino que debe de estar reflejado en watts, tengo un multimetro analogico sencillo y pudiera adquirir una pinza amperimetrica (que no la se utilizar bien, pero si es por saber como medir el consumo electrico de ciertos aparatos, la compro).

Espero su orientacion sobre que metodos o formas, pudiera utilizar para realizar estas mediciones, metodos simples por que soy novato, muchas gracias...!!


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 7, 2010)

Simple, conecta el tester (multimetro) en amperimetro AC y medi el consumo en corriente del aparato en cuestion , luego multiplica ese valor obtenido por el voltaje de alimentacion y obtendras la potencia que consume!!


Aca una imagen de como seria la conexion!

Saludos!!


----------



## oskrv (Nov 7, 2010)

tu respuesta me ha venido excelente pipa09!! lo voy a probar !!! te agradesco un monton  , estare posteando. Saludos      

Compañeros, probe con el monitor de mi pc, y el multimetro si me arrojo un valor. El inconveniente es que el monitor no enciende mientras esta conexion (la propuesta por pipa09) esta activa. ¿a que se debera?
 =( ??? saludos


----------



## El nombre (Nov 7, 2010)

Al máximo amperaje del tester(mira que es raro ya que es un cable calibrado lo que hay dentro. Para una medición segura se usa la pinza amperimétrica. Lo pudes medir sin desconectar (siempre que lo hagas hilo a hilo)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 7, 2010)

¿ No te habrás equivocado de escala ?


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 7, 2010)

Igual deberia funcionar, mas alla que la escala no sea la correcta, a lo sumo no te dara un valor de la medicion, pero deberia funcionar, 

Pregunta, estaba la PC prendida no?


----------



## pepechip (Nov 8, 2010)

Hola
Tambien puede ser normal que el amperimetro este estropeado a causa de un sobreconsumo anterior a esta medicion.


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 8, 2010)

Los testers baratitos no miden corriente en alterna, solo continua. Mejor la pinza amperométrica.
Wattimetro


----------



## oskrv (Nov 8, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ No te habrás equivocado de escala ?



Le prove con dos escalas, una de 1000 y con otra de 250, esto en el rango de ACV (Corriente alterna) 



pipa09 dijo:


> Igual deberia funcionar, mas alla que la escala no sea la correcta, a lo sumo no te dara un valor de la medicion, pero deberia funcionar,
> 
> Pregunta, estaba la PC prendida no?



hola, la PC estaba encendida, hice la conexion, el multimetro que tengo (uno analogico sencillo), me registro un valor, pero el monitor no encendio. 



Nilfred dijo:


> Los testers baratitos no miden corriente en alterna, solo continua. Mejor la pinza amperométrica.
> Wattimetro



hola, comprare un pinza amperimetrica para aprender a usarla..! y para ver si por fin consigo medir el consumo electrico de diversos aparatos electricos, que es lo que estoy intentando.

Para por ejemplo decir: este motor electrico consumio tantos Amperios, o este monitor de PC, consumio tantos amperios. 

Probe con una licuadora en ves del monitor de mi pc, y sucedio algo casi igual, el multimetro me arrojo un valor de aproximadamente 110v (contrario a con el monitor que me arrojo otro valor), y la licuadora no encendio igual que con el monitor.

Por cierto tambien probare con un tester digital de los sencillos.


----------



## martint88 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ahi tenes un pequeño problema:
La funcion "ACV" (Altern Current Voltage) es para medir TENSION, no CORRIENTE. Algunos tester no tan "baratitos" tienen "ACA" (Altern Current Amp) que es para medir corriente. Es por eso que no enciende el monitor. La solucion: Usa una pinza amperometrica, o bien conseguite un tester con ACA.
Por otra parte, las funciones de ACA de los tester normales (y las pinzas amperométricas) miden bien cuando la carga es resistiva pura (por ejemplo una lamparita incandescente), siendo la corriente senoidal. Si queres medir el consumo de un monitor, necesitarás un tester con medicion "TRUE-RMS" para obtener un valor real. 
En resumen: Necesitas un tester con TRUE-RMS y ACA, o una pinza amperométrica con TRUE-RMS...
Saludos
Martin


----------



## oskrv (Nov 8, 2010)

martint88 dijo:


> Ahi tenes un pequeño problema:
> La funcion "ACV" (Altern Current Voltage) es para medir TENSION, no CORRIENTE. Algunos tester no tan "baratitos" tienen "ACA" (Altern Current Amp) que es para medir corriente. Es por eso que no enciende el monitor. La solucion: Usa una pinza amperometrica, o bien conseguite un tester con ACA.
> Por otra parte, las funciones de ACA de los tester normales (y las pinzas amperométricas) miden bien cuando la carga es resistiva pura (por ejemplo una lamparita incandescente), siendo la corriente senoidal. Si queres medir el consumo de un monitor, necesitarás un tester con medicion "TRUE-RMS" para obtener un valor real.
> En resumen: Necesitas un tester con TRUE-RMS y ACA, o una pinza amperométrica con TRUE-RMS...
> ...



Compañero usted a dado en el blanco,   gracias, seguire tus instrucciones.   Saludos.


----------



## alexus (Nov 8, 2010)

ya me parecia raro que un tester mida 1000 amp!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2010)

Por eso decía que te habías equivocado de escala.

O habías enchufado los cables en los jacks para V y ohms.

O te habías equivocado de tester


----------



## El nombre (Nov 8, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> ya me parecia raro que un tester mida 1000 amp!!!


 Tienes varias formas de hacelo:
Con una Shunt
Con una bobina transformadora de intensidad
AHHH!! el por si soloooo!!! Vale Vale.
Saludos


----------



## Jadacuor (Nov 8, 2010)

> Probe con una licuadora en ves del monitor de mi pc, y sucedio algo casi igual, el multimetro me arrojo un valor de aproximadamente *110v* (contrario a con el monitor que me arrojo otro valor), y la licuadora no encendio igual que con el monitor.


, ya iba a decir yo que la licuadora estaba endemoniada para medir "110V" de consumo.... 

con la pinza amperimetrica no hay pierde


----------



## oskrv (Nov 8, 2010)

jairo cuero dijo:


> , ya iba a decir yo que la licuadora estaba endemoniada para medir "110V" de consumo....
> 
> con la pinza amperimetrica no hay pierde




 jajaja que risa vale, en todo caso, obtendre una pinza amperimetrica o un tester que mida ACA para saber de una ves por todas cuanto consumen ciertos dispositivos electricos mientras estan encendidos saludos


----------

